# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  sutra na 101inici

## Monchou

o Rodinu angažmanu oko prava djece i  roditelja, o rodilištima, cijepljenju... 
sutra  (2.3.2010) u 9 h ujutro na 101inici u emisiji 25 minuta.

----------


## MamaRibice

Ima tu i snimka - podcast.

----------

